# stories, and pics thread.



## neb_bo

just thought id start a thread for pictures, and stories for this season, rather than start a new thread everytime someone goes out and has an awesome shoot, or a huge fish.

i did this tonight because i just had the best shooting of the year so far. i got out at about 2:00 p.m., and quit around 7:00 p.m., and shot about 70 fish. i was up at the swamp, and the water is pretty low, and one of the channels was about 6' wide, and 8" deep in most places, and chock full of fish. i wish i would have had someone with me, because everytime i shot a fish, the rest would rocket up and down stream. i realy wish i had a digital to post picks with, cause this would have been a good one. maybe ill buy a cheapo just for this. mike, you missed out bud. in the first hour, i had shot 23 fish, i lost count shortly thereafter. hell of a way to spend the last day of turkey season.


----------



## whisker

BUT BO,..... Did ya lose my phone number??? :lol: 
Actually we were fishing some new farm ponds last night that have some LUNKERS swimming in them. :wink:


----------



## neb_bo

hey, i dont wanna here it. my phone wasnt ringing off the hook the night you shot that new record now was it :eyeroll:  ?

howd the fishing go? i havent even gone since that day you shot the big grassie. next week im gonna be in the bighorns catching trout, and maybe shooting some rockchucks.


----------



## neb_bo

shot a nice grassie, about 20# off the wall tonight. first time ive shot a grassie there. gonna make a delicious lunch tommorrow. the river is finaly up decent, i think b/c the jim is flooded. looked like the fish are really coming up good now in the river. man, i gotta get a digital so i can post pics! :x


----------



## whisker

Good job Bo. I lost my camera somewhere up there last week,...:-?.... but have been shooting some decent fish. 
What time were you up there? I didn't hit the river about 1:00,..... and stayed till the light show ran me off about 3:00. Fish were awful spooked. It's gonna be a tough summer with the all nighter fishermen lining the banks.


----------



## neb_bo

i stopped by there for about an hour between 8 and 9 pm. last night. we still on for the tourney? i talked to scott last night, and he said he wasnt sure if we could just start at sunup, or if we would meet there first, so im supposed to call tommorrow night.


----------



## weasle414

I had a pretty good day yesterday. I went shooting before working night shift at work and bagged 11 fish. That's a dang good evening for the places around here, btw. I loved the numbers I brought in, but if I could've only gotten this one fish, I would've still been happy. This one was the last one I shot last night and I think my night ended on a good note.










It's one of the biggest ones shot around Buffalo all year and wow was she fun to pull in! Now to shoot the one that's got my other reel and whatnot and my good arrow stuck in it...


----------



## neb_bo

thats a good size common. you need to come down this way sometime, youd **** if 11 fish is alot up there. i got quite a few saturday night, the gar were up real good. watched a guy shoot an 18 lb silver the other night. whisker is lucky he didnt turn it in.


----------



## weasle414

Yeah, I wish I could afford a trip down there. Maybe by next season I could afford to take a week off of work and head down your direction.


----------



## neb_bo

anybody been shooting any lately?

we went to niobrara sunday, and had some good shooting. we put my buddys boat in, but its a deep v, and its only about a foot deep up there, so that didnt work real well. shot a dozen or so. next weekend is paddlefish season, and im going with him, so maybe ill get into some bigheads while were there. i missed a couple bigheads from the bank last week.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Haven't been out in awhile. The Red is dropping like a rock, so I'm pretty much done up here unless I make it to Minnesota sometime. I noticed the last time I was home the milfoil already was too thick to troll through and the algae was horrible. Oh well...not long until early goose opener!!! :beer:


----------



## weasle414

I've pretty much put my bow away for the season. The only place I ever had good luck shooting at is now ankle deep and no carp can get in there.


----------



## whisker

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neb_bo

#@$(^((#%&*#@&$)@!(*&$#)(*&^#%)$(*&@^!!!.

mike, i hate you. :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Oh shut up Whisker, lol. I'm starting to see a patern here. Whisker gets the big fish while I get the baby fish. Is that hinting towards his true skills as an archer of the carp? Something to think about for a bit :beer:

P.S. Whisker, can I come down there and shoot with you for a week or so, I want to shoot carp like that...


----------



## whisker

weasle414 said:


> P.S. Whisker, can I come down there and shoot with you for a week or so, I want to shoot carp like that...


That's a possibility,...depends on how many goose decoys you'll have out in.....oh-say maybe about September? :lol:


----------



## weasle414

:S


----------



## weasle414

Got a personal best yesterday on my first bowfishing expedition from a boat! I'm still waiting on the email with the pics and the official weight on it but she was a big'un! Cut my finger pretty good trying to pull her in...


----------



## neb_bo

congratulations, let us know.

yeah, your gonna not want to grab the line with your bare hands, it can be painfull.


----------



## weasle414

Yeah thanks for the heads-up Bo. :roll:


----------



## carp_killer

i hand fight all my big fish small stuff i just real in though


----------



## weasle414

Finally got the pic! What does everyone think? Not the biggest fish shot, (WHISKER!) but it's the best one I've gotten so far!


----------



## weasle414

Forgot the weight in the first post, 25 lbs I guess it was. I thought it'd be closer to 30 but when the other guy I was shooting with brought it home it turned out to be 25. Still a nice fish, imo.


----------



## Ac_EsS

please tell me you guys do not eat the carp! heck i cant believe you guy even shoot em with a bow


----------



## carp_killer

dont no about all these guys but i eat um and think there darn good i eat my gar buffies dogfish suckers turtles drum and bullheads as well and they are good


----------



## whisker

Nice common weasle!!!! 8) Keep stickin them nasties!!!


----------



## weasle414

Thanks Whisker! On a scale from 1-10, how highly would you guys rate it with 10 being the highest?


----------



## carp_killer

i would prolly go with 7 since i have seen 35-40lb carp now if only i could shoot a 40lber


----------



## Ac_EsS

you all would love shooting carp in lake erie. we cant stand them. you all should make a trip and take them off our hand. rarely see any smaller than 20lbs they are huge over here


----------



## whisker

weasle414 said:


> Thanks Whisker! On a scale from 1-10, how highly would you guys rate it with 10 being the highest?


On a scale of 1-10, I'd say a good 7-8 for size and a 10 cuz it's dead :beer:

"Dead carp can't make babies" k:


----------



## neb_bo

thats bigger than any common ive shot, but for a bighead, thats average, so, 8-9. nice fish. yes, i eat all the grassies, and bigheads, but not the commons.


----------



## whisker

Change of pace,..... :lol: 
Filled my Nebraska archery paddlefish tag this morning...








8)


----------



## carp_killer

congrats :beer:


----------



## weasle414

NICE! I wish there where fish like that around here. I've never even seen a paddelfish before.


----------



## carp_killer

there in some of the rivers not very many but there there but DONT shoot um here unless you want to get in one he!! of alot of trouble


----------



## weasle414

I know it's illegal to shoot them in MN. I've never seen one around so I figured they must be more south of here or something. Maybe I'll have to go down to Nebraska and shoot one next year. Road trip!


----------



## neb_bo

yeah, i didnt put in for a tag this year, and im kickin myself in the arse for it. i went out with my buddy last saturday, takin care of the gar, and everytime i saw one of those beasts roll, i was wishin i had a tag. weasle, your welcome down here anytime you get the chance. ill teach you how to find fish just like i taught whisker 8) .


----------



## carp_killer

im sure it wouldnt be to hard to convince deadeye to go down there weasle


----------



## big_al_09

weasle414 said:



> I know it's illegal to shoot them in MN. I've never seen one around so I figured they must be more south of here or something. Maybe I'll have to go down to Nebraska and shoot one next year. Road trip!


I'm game. I'll have a job then too, and that means money!!


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> im sure it wouldnt be to hard to convince deadeye to go down there weasle


All I'd have to say is "bowfishing" and "Nebraska" and he'd have his boat packed and would know where we're going, lol.



> weasle, your welcome down here anytime you get the chance. ill teach you how to find fish just like i taught whisker


I can't afford a road trip this year, but I may be getting a better job soon so maybe next spring I could.


----------



## carp_killer

ya that sounds about right you could probbaly get him to go just saying paddlefish and bowfishing in the same sentance

so anyone on here gunna shoot the worlds


----------



## carp_killer

ok time for something different we found the gar today


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Found all 3 gar.... that species has got to be hurtin after a fine shoot like that. :toofunny:


----------



## carp_killer

nope theres 5 in there you just cant see the other 2 there on the far side of the barrel i think we scared the rest of the population it was one of those days were you just cant hit anything but the fish were there really thick seems i have those days alot lately :rollin:


----------



## neb_bo

> seems i have those days alot lately


i feel ya brother. seems like when they are everywhere, and everyone is watching, i do a fine job of missing. when they are few, and far between, and nobody is around to see, i make those "holy crap" shots that you know youll never be able to do again.


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> cant hit anything but the fish were there really thick seems i have those days alot lately :rollin:


Good maybe that'll leave me with an advantage on the 18th! Keep it up! If you're pulling in 5 fish and that's it, I may have a fighting chance to come in 2nd or 3rd place behind Blaze and Brady!  :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

remember that these were gar weasle not carp i can hit carp perty consistently lot bigger target so you might have that chance at 3rd but the 2nd place spot is reserved for me and we already no who has first since brady doesnt no how to miss and blaze noes the lake


----------



## weasle414

Nah ah! Brady does know how to miss! I was rubbing off on him when we went out a couple weeks ago. He missed at least 3 fish! But yeah, it's not very fair that Blaze knows where the fish are and Brady knows how to hit them... I just know there's 35 yards of line and a brand spanking new arrow at the bottom of the lake by the reeds by the access.


----------



## bowcarp

Detail it up what happens the 18th?

nice gar by the way


----------



## weasle414

There's gonna be a tournament on Lake Washington. You're welcome to join, but it's quite a haul from South Dakota. You can pm myself or trapper2 if you want more details.


----------



## carp_killer

weasle414 said:


> I just know there's 35 yards of line and a brand spanking new arrow at the bottom of the lake by the reeds by the access.


 whos would this be?? and thats amazing ive never heard anyone say he misses fish if carper goes hes a he!! of a shot to


----------



## weasle414

It's Big Al's stuff. He hasn't gotten to shoot a carp yet because everytime I take him out something bad happens.


----------



## whisker

Put a stop to a few of them ugly beasts last night... :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

were are the lights and platform that are spose to be on the front of that boat? good shootin tho what did the big buff weigh?


----------



## neb_bo

hey mike, you keep shootin all those minnows, and there wont be any biguns left next year! good shootin, btw.


----------



## whisker

trapper_2 said:


> were are the lights and platform that are spose to be on the front of that boat? good shootin tho what did the big buff weigh?


Lighted rigs still not legal in NE. Got the platform,...waiting on my new trolling motor before I mount it.


----------



## carp_killer

then how ya spose to shoot um at night or cant you guys do that either it must be like mn


----------



## carp_killer

heres 2 of the carp me and mjoe shot a while back


----------



## whisker

Nice commons trapper_2! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## carp_killer

thanks whisker and thanks again for taking me out mjoe that was a fun day


----------



## bowcarp

Weasle thanks for letting me know about the 18th if you shoot it let us know how it went lot of our lakes have turned too green to shoot and the rivers running to high better shooting when its about 2' lower


----------



## carp_killer

well bowcarp were not havin the tourny the guy that was going to host it got kicked out of his house and is going through a divorce and is in the proccess of moving but im gunna go shoot carp that day anyway :bartime:


----------



## weasle414

Where are you going to shoot at? I wanna go... I've got the day off of work and I wanna shoot carp! If there's a lake between the two of us I could drive half way if you'd be up for me tagging along  :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

im not sure yet i might try my secret gar spot up here otherwise if i want carp i might end up on lake wagonga by willmar if you want to come there and meet me at the access i dont care its about a 2 hour drive there for me but groups of about 20 carp sit and mouth the surface then get shot


----------



## weasle414

What time should I meet you there if I end up going? I'd have to squeeze gas money out of my parents, but I'd really love to go.


----------



## whisker

I was asked awhile back if I could supply the USGS survey team with some young and subadult bigheads from our area for DNA and other biological testing. I met the team this morning and gave them a bunch of young fish. Glad to do my part.

Got this fella too which really made my night!


----------



## weasle414

Jeeze Whisker! That thing's a beast!


----------



## carp_killer

what did that pig way whisker not sure yet weasle ill let ya no here one of these days


----------



## carp_killer

ah weasle i forgot thats tommorow i guess im gunna go for gar and maybe try a buffie ill let ya no when im going to my carp spot if ya wanna shoot a gar you can come up here though


----------



## weasle414

I'd love to shoot some gar, but money's too tight for me to drive up to Battle Lake right now. I'll go some other time. Next year I'll have my boat done so you'll have to come out to Buffalo and shoot some buffies and carp out here.


----------



## carp_killer

ill have my boat done for next year to and im not even going out today i just dont feel like goin out in the rain and whitecaps sounds good we gotta go shoot fish together one of these times


----------



## lunkerlander

I speared carp all the time when I lived in Fargo. I just moved to Arizona and there are carp everywhere so I bought a bow and here is a picture of my first carp with a bow. Its a grass carp. It was my first and still the biggest carp yet. There are canals coming from the colorado river that are used for irragation and I just walk or drive my truck along the canals until I see some carp and then stop 100 yards past them and sneak up on them.


----------



## neb_bo

nice grassy, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cvw29293

THIS IS NOW THE NEW TENNESSEE STATE RECORD LONG NOSE GAR.


----------



## carp_killer

nice fish what did it weigh


----------



## Stick'em And Stack'em

HERE IS THE NEW TENNESSEE STATE RECORD LONG NOSE GAR


----------



## Stick'em And Stack'em

IT WEIGHED 37LBS 1OZ
5'5.5'' LONG WE ARE ON AMSBOWFISHING.COM ON CATCH OF THE MONTH AND i HAVE MY OWN SITE IM GONNA TRY TO GUIDE SOME THIS YEAR


----------



## carp_killer

congrats :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

heres a 7lb carp i shot in september


----------



## deerblazer93

here is a 10lb carp from PA


----------



## weasle414

So...... anyone shootin' anything lately?


----------



## whisker

Plenty of bigheads and buffs down. Been shooting the mo. river since march. Haven't pegged one of the "big ones" yet.
Here's a couple from last month. It was 26 degrees on the river that night. I used up my thermos of coffee thawing out my retriever!
Frozen slime -forgot my barrel... :lol: 


















Here's another "eater"


----------



## weasle414

Not too shabby there Whisker! Those bigheads look like they'd be fun to shoot.


----------



## whisker

We hit some commons today.


----------



## carp_killer

good shootin whisker


----------



## whisker

Finally built my platform today. All aluminum, back gate swings down.


----------



## weasle414

Nice looking rig!


----------



## whisker

This weeks shoot: 
Went down to central NE to shoot with Wild Bill and 2labs last Sunday. After three inches of rain the night before, we couldn't even drive through some of the roads. The big buff pond was pretty slow so we headed over to Mike's lake and shot some fish. Here's Bill sporting the new Cuda. 









Tues. I hit lake Yankton with a couple friends and we caught the commons in full spawn. We unloaded once and went back. We estimated about 100 fish, maybe 1000 pounds or more. Shot steady for eight hours. It was one of those days ya wait and hope for. We snapped a few pics.



















"Blood trail"


















Nice one









Kiss of Death









A newbie with his first archery fish!








After about thirty more that day,&#8230;he is "officially" hooked!

















21 pounder









Invited Wild Bill and his daughter up today for a run at them. The  storms knocked them completely off the spawn overnight! We had to cruise the open water and shoot deep. It was a pretty tough day compared to Tuesday! We missed quite a few big ones down deep, but still had a good shoot!









Bill and Carson.









Bills FIRST shot off the wall at Gavins Point and he nailed himself a pencil.
"Good Shot Bill!


----------



## rednek

nice shootin whisker :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

good shootin gotta love them gar.


----------



## lunkerlander

I speared 9 carp today on Oscar Lake near Alexandria, MN. They were right next to shore. I had 3 more that the spear pulled out of and got away.


----------



## rednek

alex his buddy and me went out monday. not as good as we should have done but we all shot our biggest fish today and i got my first 2 in 1 shot


----------



## whisker

Nice pile guys! 8)


----------



## weasle414

It was a good day, too bad Steve couldn't hit the broad side of a barnfish! And when he did, bad things always happened. :lol: I almost went swimming for a $40 arrow today, but I wasn't 100% sure on where it even was.


----------



## carp_killer

good shootin guys


----------



## whisker

weasle414 said:


> I almost went swimming for a $40 arrow today, .


What kinda arrows cost you $40?


----------



## weasle414

It didn't cost me anything, but Tim (Rednek) had a couple Muzzy Carbon Mags with and he let Steve use on of them. Line snaps, we can't see the arrow and Tim's out a good chunk-o-change!


----------



## carp_killer

heres a few pics from last night the very first eelpout ever shot in mn as far as what i have heard


----------



## whisker

Nice haul. Does Mn have archery state records? I'd submit it if so!


----------



## rednek

> weasle414 Posted: Fri Jun 20, 2008 7:05 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It didn't cost me anything, but Tim (Rednek) had a couple Muzzy Carbon Mags with and he let Steve use on of them. Line snaps, we can't see the arrow and Tim's out a good chunk-o-change!


im not steve is.... 8)


----------



## weasle414

whisker said:


> Nice haul. Does Mn have archery state records? I'd submit it if so!


By morning it was too gross to bring in to weigh. I guess it was all white and uke: looking. The Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association does keep track of records, though. Maybe they'll be nice and say he doesn't have to get it weighed on a certified scale.


----------



## carpkillergf

just because no one on the "forums" has said they have shot an eelpout doesn't mean you shot the first one ever...i've hear of it before mr. lewis and clark


----------



## weasle414

carpkillergf said:


> just because no one on the "forums" has said they have shot an eelpout doesn't mean you shot the first one ever...i've hear of it before mr. lewis and clark


What he means is it's a very unheard of event. The eelpout is a very cold water fish that spawns when the lakes are still frozen over so finding one in shallow water and shooting it is an interesting deal. I'd never heard of anyone shooting a pout before, but I have gone to the eelpout festival and seen a ton of them caught while they're spawning with 3' of ice on the lakes.  I thought suckers spawned early! It is possible and it has been done before, but it's really a unique thing. Not every bowfisherman will shoot a pout in their lifetime and most will never even see one while bowfishing, much less harvest it. It's too bad it went bad by morning, that'd make a great mount!


----------



## carp_killer

im quote ing my self here "the first one as far as I no" i didnt say no one has EVER shot one before im just saying i havent heard of it before.


----------



## rednek

did pretty good today


----------



## carp_killer

a screwdriver for a gaff :rollin: your username fits you perfect


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> a screwdriver for a gaff :rollin: your username fits you perfect


Aghherm.... It's MY gaff! He doesn't have one so I brought one of mine. Pretty fricken sweet ain't it Jake?


----------



## carp_killer

when we go gar fishin we can use my gaff. i hate gettin my hands cut up from them suckers.


----------



## weasle414

:lol: I'll still bring mine. It's my lucky gaff! So far it's the only one I've had that hasn't ended up at the bottom of the lake at one point or another.


----------



## rednek

hey trapper, alex can use his gaff, you and me are goin to be shootin the gar and he can gaff them for us :rollin: .


----------



## weasle414

rednek said:


> hey trapper, alex can use his gaff, you and me are goin to be missin the gar and he can laugh at us while he shoots every single one that we see :rollin: .


I fixed your post a little bit! This sounds a little better, doesn't it? :withstupid:


----------



## carp_killer

alex will be to busy breakin stuff to shoot 8) or we can shoot the gar while he shoots all the dogfish and bullheads


----------



## rednek

:lol:


----------



## rednek

another fun day, i got 3 new personal best but lost one on the stringer.
weights were 35, 33, and the 3rd was around 30ish not sure didnt have a scale with me


----------



## carp_killer

good shootin


----------



## roughfishfever22

Good Shooting :beer: That one is about to pop. It's got to be about time for the big females to spawn.


----------



## BlazinArrow

Hey Jake what about my pic.haha. just kiddin we don't need to see anymore of my ugly mug :withstupid:


----------



## rednek

a couple more today


----------



## weasle414

We only totaled what was it, 5 or 6 carp, one dog and a bullhead? Something like that. But we still brought in a couple nice ones. To be fair, my bowstrings serving had worn all the way through so I used some 80 lb test fishing line from one of my reels to replace it so my arrows flew funny. Half the time they'd hit sideways or they'd hit the water then go sideways. So it's not my fault I couldn't hit crap today..


----------

